# Sage dalmatian essential oil, 30% thujone



## Kersten (Jun 28, 2013)

An earlier post from today reminded me that a good friend of mine requested I make her a soap made with sage EO. She is looking for the scent that common sage provides vs. clary sage. I know that there is debate on the application of thujone in many products (safety wise), but I was hoping that one of the aromatherapy gurus here could educate me on its safety in soap. My initial thought was to use it at about 1% in a blend. I hear it is quite strong, so possibly less. Can anyone provide me with some insight. 

Thank you!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 28, 2013)

Have you looked into Spanish sage, Salvia lavandulaefolia?


----------



## Kersten (Jun 28, 2013)

DeeAnna, I totally forgot about Spanish sage! Thank you for the reminder. It has been a long time since I've seen or smelled  that EO....I can't recall if it has that "true" sage scent. I think I'll go down to my little natural shop and see if they have some I can sniff.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm not sure what Spanish sage smells like either, but my notes show it is a safer alternative to common sage. Clary sage I do know, and I agree it doesn't smell much like "real sage".


----------

